# استغلال الجاذبيه الارضيه في توليد الطاقة الكهربائيه ... متجدد بالافكار .



## علي حسين (5 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

استغلال الجاذبيه الارضيه في توليد الطاقة الكهربائيه .

*المقدمه :*
ان اي جسم بكتلة معينه يكتسب طاقة من وضعه على ارتفاع معين من سطح الارض , وتعتمد تلك الطاقة المكتسبة على عاملين رئيسيين هما الارتفاع من سطح الارض , او المسافة التي سيسقطها ذلك الجسم فيما لو ترك ان يسقط سقوطا حرا . والعامل الاخر هو صفة ملازمة للجسم وهي كتلته .
وترتبط الطاقة المختزنه مع المتغيرين الاثنين وهما المسافة والكتلة بثابت وهو تسارع الجاذبية الارضيه .
والعلاقة الرياضية التي تربط الطاقة مع المتغيرات هي 
الطاقة = المسافة x الكتلة x تسارع الجاذبية الارضية .
الطاقة = ك جـ ف
وتسمى هذه الطاقة بطاقة الوضع .
وتقاس الطاقة بوحدة الجول .
المسافة بوحدة (م) المتر .
الكتلة بوحدة ال كغم .
تسارع الجاذبية بوحدة م /ث [SUP]2 [/SUP]وقيمتها التقريبيه هي 9.8 م/ث[SUP]2 
[/SUP]
*العلاقة بين القدرة والطاقة :*
الطاقة = القدرة x الزمن
مثال : تعلق كتلة مقدارها 10 كغم على مسافة 5 م من سطح الارض .. ما هي الطاقة المختزنه ( الوضع ) , وما هي القدرة التي يمكن الاستفاده منها في زمن مقداره 5 ثواني .
الحل :
الطاقة = المسافة x الكتلة x تسارع الجاذبية الارضية
= 10 x 5 x 9.8 جول
= 490 جول .
القدرة = الطاقة / الزمن = 20 واط .

*كيف نستغل طاقة الوضع المختزنة في كتلة معينه :*

هناك ثلاثة حالات للكتلة . 
الحالة الاولى : تكون الكتلة متماسكة وغير مجزاة .
الحالة الثانيه : تكون الكتلة في الحالة السائلة مثل المياه المتجمة خلف السدود .
الحالة الثالثة : تكون الكتلة مجزاة على شكل حبيبات مثل الرمال او التراب .

*الكتلة متماسكة وغير مجزاة *
في هذه الحالة تكتسب الكتلة طاقة وضع تعتمد على كتلتها و المسافة العموديه التي يمكن ان تسقطها بواسطة السقوط الحر ,ونلاحظ هنا ان هذه الطاقة يمكن الاستفادة منها حسب القدرة المطلوبه والممكن استخلاصها في فترة زمنيه محدده . وكوننا نتحدث عن التحويل الى الطاقة الكهربائيه فما يهمنا هنا هو القدرة المقاسة بالواط .
القدرة = μ ك جـ ف / الزمن ( بالثانيه ) : حيث μ حيث كفاءة المولدة الكهربائيه المستخدمة .
مثال : ما هي القدرة القصوى الممكن استخلاصها من كتلة مقدارها 100 كغم موضوعة على مسافة 30 متر من سطح الارض خلال زمن مقداره ساعة واحده .
الحل :
القدرة = μ ك جـ ف / الزمن ( بالثانيه )
= 8.16 μ واط . 

*الكتلة سائلة : *
الكتلة السائلة تكون مجمعة في سد يغذى من جريان مياه دائم او من جريان مياه مباشر , بحيث تنساب كميه من المياه بتدفق معين ( تق م[SUP]3[/SUP] /ث ) لتسقط على مراوح لمولدات خاصة من ارتفاع معين ( ف م) .
ولاشتقاق القدرة المتولدة نفترض التالي 
- كثافة المياه ρ كغم / م[SUP]3[/SUP]
- كفاءة المولدات μ 
- تسارع الجاذبية الارضيه 9.8 م/ث[SUP]2[/SUP] 
- الزمن (ن ثانيه )

ط = ك جـ ف
= ن تق x ρ x 9.8 x ف x μ

القدرة = 9.8 μ ρ تق ف (واط)

*الكتلة مجزاة على شكل حبيبات*
هذه الحالة مشابهة جدا للحالة السائلة
القدرة = 9.8 μ ρ تق ف (واط)


----------



## علي حسين (7 أغسطس 2013)

ربط البحر الاحمر مع البحر الميت :
معلومات عن البحر الميت
· تبلغ المساحة الاجماليه للبحر الميت حوالي 945 كيلومتراً مربعاً.
· يبلغ انخفاضه عن مستوى سطح البحر حوالي 417 مترا .
· انخفض مستوى المياه في الفترة ما بين عامي 1930 م الى 1997 م مايقارب ال 21 م .

*بتحليل المعلومات اعلاة نجد ان*
· معدل الفقد السنوي لمياه البحر الميت تقارب 296,194,030 م[SUP]3[/SUP] سنويا .
· معدل الفقد لمياه البحر الميت تقارب 9.4 (م[SUP]3[/SUP] / ث)

الافتراض : نفترض ان كمية الفقد السنوي تعوض من مياه البحر الاحمر ليتم استغلالها لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائيه .

القدرة التقريبيه =38 ميجا واط .

يمكن ان تكون الكمية مضاعفة لتبلغ 76 ميجا واط خلال فترة 67 سنة مستقبليه لاعادة مستوى المياه لما كانت عليه عام 1930 م ان لم يكن هناك مخاطر على البنيه السكانيه القائمة !!


----------



## علي حسين (9 أغسطس 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> ربط البحر الاحمر مع البحر الميت :
> معلومات عن البحر الميت
> · تبلغ المساحة الاجماليه للبحر الميت حوالي 945 كيلومتراً مربعاً.
> · يبلغ انخفاضه عن مستوى سطح البحر حوالي 417 مترا .
> ...


نسيت ان اشير الى ان الحسابات المذكورة اعلاه لا تذكر المسافة بين المصدر ( البحر الاحمر ) وبين البحر الميت .. حيث لم تذكر الطاقة المهدرة نتيجة الاحتكاك على اعتبار ان المياه تنقل عبر انابيب خاصة مقاومة لعوامل التاكل نتيجة مرور مياه مالحة خلالها !
ايضا لم تحسب كفاءة المولدات واعتبرت ان كفاءتها عالية جدا !


----------



## علي حسين (15 أغسطس 2013)

*تطبيقات ممكنه للاستفادة من طاقة الوضع 
*
*عندما تسير سيارة في منحدر بميلان مناسب فان السيارة لا تعود بحاجة الى قوة دافعة لتحريكها , بل ان هناك طاقة زائده تعتمد على زاوية الانحدار وهذه الطاقة الزائده تسبب حملا اضافيا على السيارة لا بد من التخلص منها . وبحيث يتم التخلص منها باحدى الطريقتين
*
*1. **استخدام الكوابح .*
*2. **تركيب غيارات عكسية ( ثقيله).
*
*يمكن معرفة زاوية الانحدار التي تبدا عندها السيارة بالسير دون الحاجة الى قوة المحرك , وهذه الزاوية مرتبطة بمقدار (معامل الاحتكاك التدحرجي μ ) للاطارات التي تسير على الشارع المعبد وتتراوح قيمته ( من 0.0062 الى 0.015) .
*
*دعنا نطلق على هذه الزاوية بالزاوية الحرجة (Φ[SUB]حـ[/SUB]) .
*
*من تحليل مركبات الوزن للسيارة نجد انه عند الزاويه الحرجة يكون 
*
*ك جـ جا(Φ[SUB]حـ[/SUB]) = μ ك جـ جتا(Φ[SUB]حـ[/SUB])*
*ظا (Φ[SUB]حـ[/SUB]) = μ
*
*الفكرة هنا وعندما تكون زاوية الانحدار اكبر من Φ[SUB]حـ , [/SUB]استغلال الطاقة الظائعه .*
*كيف يمكن ذلك ؟!*


----------



## علي حسين (8 سبتمبر 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> *كيف يمكن ذلك ؟!*



- يتم تركيب مولدة كهربائيه على محور الدوران للعجلات ..
- المولدة الكهربائيه تستخدم لشحن بطارية بسعة امبيريه مناسبة ..
- تيار الشحن يحدد العزم العكسي المتولد على محور الدوارن المحرك للمولدة .. ومتناسب معه تناسبا طرديا .. فكلما زاد تيار الشحن زاد العزم العكسي المفروض على محور دوان المولدة والمتصل بمحور دورن العجلات .
- من خلال التحكم بتيار الشحن يمكن التحكم بعزم الدوران العكسي الناشئ ..
- عزم الدوران العكسي يحل محل الكوابح التقليديه وبحيث يستفاد منه ايضا بشحن البطارية لاستعمالها وقت الحاجة .
- يمكن ضبط او التحكم بتيار الشحن لتحديد سرعة السيارة اثناء المنحدرات .. وكلما زاد شدة الانحدار كلما استفدنا من الطاقة المخزنة في البطاريه .

تبقى مسالة الحسابات معتمده على نوعية المولدة المستعملة .. و ذلك لتحديد ثابت التناسب بين تيار الشحن وعزم الدوران العكسي .


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 سبتمبر 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> - يتم تركيب مولدة كهربائيه على محور الدوران للعجلات ..
> - المولدة الكهربائيه تستخدم لشحن بطارية بسعة امبيريه مناسبة ..
> - تيار الشحن يحدد العزم العكسي المتولد على محور الدوارن المحرك للمولدة .. ومتناسب معه تناسبا طرديا .. فكلما زاد تيار الشحن زاد العزم العكسي المفروض على محور دوان المولدة والمتصل بمحور دورن العجلات .
> - من خلال التحكم بتيار الشحن يمكن التحكم بعزم الدوران العكسي الناشئ ..
> ...





جزاك الله كل خير 


و لكن ما هي نسبة الاستفادة او التوفير في الطاقة لمعرفة القيمة الاقتصادية

نعتبر اولا ان السيارة تتحرك على المنحدر بسرعة ثابتة

و ان الارتفاع العمودي للمنحدر متوسط 100 متر و ان متوسط المنحدرات التي يمر بها الشخص في مسافة 100 كم هي 3 منحدرات و ان استهلاك البنزين متوسطة 6 لتر لكل 100 كم و ان متوسط كفائة البنزين الميكانيكية في المحرك 25% و ان كفائة المولدة التي تريد تركيبها 70%
و ان متوسط وزن السيارة 1.5 طن


الطاقة المستفادة = متوسط الانحدارات * عددهم * عجلة الجاذبية * وزن العربية
= 100 * 3 * 10 * 1500 
= 4.5 ميجا جول 
و حيث ان كفائة المولده 70% 
تكون الطاقة المستفادة الكلية تقريبا 3 ميجا جول
و حيث ان طاقة لتر البنزين تقريبا 50 ميجا جول و كفائتة متوسطها 25% 
يكون 3 ميجا جول يكافئ تقريبا 0.25 لتر بنزين

و تكون نسبة الاستفادة 0.25/6=4%
اي ان كل 100 جنية بنزين يوفر 4 جنية


فبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي حسين (8 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد .

- المسالة بحاجة الى تحليل ميكانيكي لحركة السيارة على سطح مائل .. والسرعة الثابته المراد ضبطها .

- فعندما تكون زاوية الانحدار اكبر من الزاوية الحرجة (المعرفة في المشاركة رقم 4) عندها لا نحتاج الى تشغيل المحرك ..
لكن ما يحدد الحاجة للتشغيل هو السرعة المطلوبة اثناء المسير في المنحدر ..

- والمسالة بحاجة الى تحليل ميكانيكي موسع لتحديد ان كنا بحاجة الى تشغيل المحرك ام الاستفادة من طاقة الوضع للسيارة للسير بالسرعة المطلوبة علما انه يفترض ان تكون السيارة تسير بسرعة معينه قبل بلوغ المنحدر .

- لكن تبقى الفكرة هي استغلال الطاقة الزائدة .. واستعمال المولد الكهربائي ككابح بدل الكوابح التقليديه التي تستهلك الطاقة وتضيعها .

- ويمكن ان يتم ذلك عن طريق تحديد السرعة المطلوبة كهدف .. وقراءة زاوية الانحدار بشكل مستمر .. وتحديد تيار الشحن بناء على المعطيات ... وكل ذلك يتم عن طريق منظومة (كمبيوتريه ) مناسبة .

احاول ان اقوم بتحليل ميكانيكي موسع في مشاركة لاحقة ان شاء الله .


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 سبتمبر 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد .
> 
> - المسالة بحاجة الى تحليل ميكانيكي لحركة السيارة على سطح مائل .. والسرعة الثابته المراد ضبطها .
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخ علي عزام هناك طريقة بسيطة لحساب الطاقة المستفادة من المنحدر بدون اللجوء الى تحليل ميكانيكي و هي حساب الفرق بين طاقة الوضع بين قمة المنحدر و اسفله ... و هذه هي الطريقة التي استخدمتها في الحل .


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------

